# Cat 6 with inline RJ45 coupler



## TomOH (Feb 20, 2006)

Does an RJ45 inline coupler make a serious difference in the performance of Cat 6 for networking my computers?   I have one Mac downstairs next to a cable modem and the other Mac is upstairs.  Somebody gave me Cat 6 gigabit ethernet cable, but it's not long enough.  
    Would it make a difference if I used an inline RJ45 coupler to attach another 20 feet of cat 6 instead of ripping it all out and putting in an 80 foot run without a connector in it?   And... are all RJ45 couplers alike or does it really mean anything when they say they are Cat 5e or Cat 6 rated?  As you might expect, every store "expert" I ask has a different answer.
Thank you,
Tom OH


----------



## bobw (Feb 20, 2006)

You can get a Cat6 coupler here;

http://www.cables4computer.com/products/individualItem.asp?groupcode=I2859

With today&#8217;s evolving needs for higher bandwidth and faster networks, most companies need to run applications for their day to day activities pushing their current technology to its limit. Demands such as large file transfers with gigabytes of mechanical drawings, streamline digital video and audio conferencing, while installing several applications though the network simultaneously, can put a strain on a system incapable of handling all these demands at once. However, with CAT 6, gigabit networking, you can do all of the above and not have a hic-cup. It compares to replacing one blocked pipe in your plumbing line and suddenly the flow increases, the transfer is more fluid and the whole system is improved.

Majority of the network administrators have Category 5 (CAT 5) or Category 5e (CAT 5e) cabling infrastructures in their current existing networks, and have to consider a higher-performance solution. 

The main difference between CAT 5/5e and CAT 6 is the extension of the bandwidth from 100MHz to 250MHz. In addition, the physical makeup of the cable allows for better signal to noise ratio with minimal loss which translates to faster and reliable networks for any current application in the market place today. Commercial and residential contractors and installers turn to CAT 6 to future proof network infrastructures. Applications such as VoIP, Video Conferencing, streaming digital videos are not by-products of the future anymore. The future is here and the future is now.

There are several noticeable benefits of a CAT 6 solution; backwards compatibility, ease of installation, higher performance, faster speeds, higher capacity along with competitive pricing, all play a role in providing contractors and installers greater flexibility to offer lower bids, win more projects, and gain the competitive edge. , With this, network administrators can offer a high-performance solution with updated networks that offers them and their employers the added peace of mind to concentrate on running their regular day to day operations rather than worry about the performance of their network.

The general public is aware that CAT 6 primary purpose is to support high speed data transfers, but the added capability to support high-end security applications, along with its ability to distribute digital audio and video in commercial and residential applications is what makes CAT 6 the ideal solution for all commercial and residential structured cabling needs.

From;

http://www.cat6.com/overview.aspx


----------

